# Premium diesel in Spain?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Is premium diesel widely available in northern Spain? Any recent prices would be interesting if possible...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't waste your money, use the standard product and save youself
a few Euro's


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Both Repsol and Cepsa sell it all over Spain


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. It's at literally every garage all across Spain, alongside regular diesel. 
Both the two big boys in Spain, CEPSA and REPSOL, do it at all their service stations.
Maybe a 5% price premium over normal diesel.

But I'm intrigued..........what's wrong with regular diesel?

I've never used anything other than regular in all my cars and motorhomes.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually does good now and then to run a tank full of premium through the engine to clean injectors and pump.Many specialists recommend this rather than using additives.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

TheNomad said:


> Yes. It's at literally every garage all across Spain, alongside regular diesel.
> Both the two big boys in Spain, CEPSA and REPSOL, do it at all their service stations.
> Maybe a 5% price premium over normal diesel.
> 
> ...


It all depends on whose regular diesel.

I didn't think there was anything to be gained from using premium diesel until about a year ago.

My Alfa JTD had developed a very slight hesitation (not really a flat spot) when accelerating away from a stop or Give Way junction.

One night I had to drive up to Wisbech and thought I had enough fuel to get there and back - I didn't.

After setting off home I went into the Shell garage on the A.47 and all they had was V-Power diesel. I cursed like mad and reluctantly bought 10 litres that went into a virtually empty tank just to get me home to cheaper diesel.

I drove the 35 miles home and as I turned the last corner and accelerated away from the junction noticed that the hesitation was totally cleared and the car accelerated away far more cleanly than it ever had in all the time I had owned it.

I now run a tank of V-Power through it every 5 or 6 fill ups.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It is up to the retailer within reason what Premium they add for premium diesel. I once stopped at a Garage who were charging 20p more (BP Formby).

In France and Spain, I find it is only a few cents more. So I often fill up with it.

In Framce and Spain in August. I was paying around 4-10 Cents a litre more.

Our Local Shell Garage Charges about 15p more.

TM


----------

